# Mamba Max Pro 1S



## KWCRAIG9 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am looking to get a Brushless esc. I never have had a brushless system and I am going to run a pan car (13.5 or 17). I know a lot of the local tracks wont let you use a Mamba this year. But I am looking to get setup for next season and the Mamba is only 120 vers. the Tekin RS Pro at 220. What esc is best and has anyone use a mamba max pro 1s and how did you like it?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277208


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

you do not need to buy a 200.00 rspro all you need is the tekin rs for 150.00 superior hobbies or the mamba for 120.00 at superior hobbies. both esc work well


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

There are some guys that run the Tekin RS Pro but a lot of them have been running the mamba max pro 1 cell for awhile and absolutely love it.


----------

